# 2013 goals/achievements/brags thread.



## mashlee08

I thought it would be cool for everyone to post their goals they have for the new year for people and their respective dog sports (agility, conformation. obedience etc), and then follow up with achievements and brags  

I'll start with mine for Indie:
Agility: start trialling in novice jumpers by July.
Herding: Gain herding and pre trial titles and work on HSAs title. 

Not a big list but I know I will be super happy if we get there!

I would be interested to see other peoples.


----------



## Sibe

I would like to get Denali her Excellent agility titles for Standard and JWW. That was the goal for 2012 but I ended up not having the money for it.

Currently I believe she needs 2 more Open JWW Q's to get into Excellent, then 3 Q's once there. She's in Excellent Standard and needs 2 Q's to title. I think a goal of 7 Q's for the year is doable on a tight budget. I'm going to get her 2 Open JWW Q's first.


----------



## Tami

Let's see. 

Tucker: In breed get the remaining 20 GCH points for his bronze. In agility finish his open titles and hopefully be in ExB working on points/QQs by end if year. 

Reilly: haven't really come up with a plan for him. Still waiting for him to finish maturing before he comes back out as a special. I guess we will start working on his bronze but he only has about 30 points so far. 

Kizzy: she will be bred on her next season. Once she coats back up she will be out again working on her CH

Adele: Waiting for her to get less gangly to start showing again. Also working on puppy agility. 

We have specialties in Feb/March and the National in April so I'm really hoping everyone coats back up and are for those. I try to do agility trials any weekend in not at a breed show or working.


----------



## sassafras

Well I'd like to finish Squash's CA and RN. I don't know if I'll pursue any trialing/titles beyond that. Depends on how fast my tolerance for ringside harpies wears out. 

We're signed up for our first skijoring races/fun runs in February. I can't believe that we'll actually be competitive but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## kadylady

Just signed up for a second agility class with Zoey and can't wait to start again. I guess our goal right now is to just keep doing it and see what happens! lol And for me to learn more about what everything means! I would also love to try out flyball with her this year. 

Luke, I would like to see if he can get into therapy dog stuff and maybe try out Rally Obedience as well. It will depend on how much money I am able to spend this year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Weimaraners: I am going to try and get BB into the top 20 of the breed, and maybe get her bronze GCH, she is about half way there right now. She will also be bred on her first heat after Nationals in April, which should be around June or July. I would like to get into coursing and Rally with her as well. 

Bulldogs: I will be starting to show Whisper, she will be 6 months in Jan but will not start till Feb, as she misses the one all breed show I am going to by a day. I want to finish JC's championship as well.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Jasper: 
~Start basic obedience end of January to the first of February. After he completes that we will start another session of more advance work.
~May-June start herding classes.
~August to September: More herding classes and start search and rescue training.
~The end of December we will start Agility if possible. If not then we will just continue with more indepth search and rescue training.


----------



## Finkie_Mom

Kimma:
- Get Open JWW and Standard agility titles and move in to Excellent
- Get her BN and/or maybe RA

Bubbles:
- Whelp a healthy litter of pups 
- Continue working towards her GCH

Pentti:
- Start therapy work
- Maybe go for his RN and/or BN


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Goals:
Agility - Finish open superiors in all classes of NADAC. In other words, be in elite in everything. I only need one more Q for this, and I've got a shot at it on Tuesday. Beyond that, just keep working on distance and pick up the pace in the weaves.
Disc - Just entering local competitions and doing well. That's enough for me.
Nosework - I really want Kit to start finding truffles!!! She knows the scent no problem, but I'm having trouble with my reward schedule, which has hampered progress so far.

My big goal for this year is graduating, finding a job, and moving. Kit is obviously coming with me. So a goal could be to settle her in our new location and find a community of people who do fun things with their dogs.

Brags:
Agility - We qualified for and attended a national agility championship this year and won the Willamette Cup, a local trial. 
Disc - We took 3rd place in a highly competitive local competition this past summer. Plus we did some freestyle for the halftime show in front of a large audience.
Nosework - We started nosework early last year and quickly became proficient in birch, anise, and clove. Also trained on truffles.


----------



## Flyball_BC

For my BC Maggie, run her first flyball tournament by February-Start agility lessons by May.
For my baby BC AnnaBelle, have her fully trained and run in her first flyball tournament by the end of 2013.


----------



## bgmacaw

We're going to be working on CGC this year. Chloe has everything down except for her reaction to some friendly strangers (older men in hats or facial hair set her off especially) and her reaction to some distractions.

We're also going to work on some circus/performance/freestyle tricks like hoop jumping and flipping. She loves to do these, most of the time, so working on consistency will be the big thing here.


----------



## trainingjunkie

My goals for 2013: Get my dog's UD, RAE, MX, MXJ

Brags: This year, he finished his Open Standard and JWW, his RE, and his CDX.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Get Remmy's last two advanced Snooker Q's so he will get his Advanced Games Title. He got his Advanced Standard title this year. Want to start trialing Lucy in August when she is 18 months old if she is ready. Have her in her second Foundation class and Remmy in his Advanced Handlers class starting the 5th of Jan. 2013.


----------



## mzink

Goals: Get Rocky's CGC!, get started on flyball or agility.


----------



## Xeph

Mirada: Get her CD and CDX. Now that she's spayed, I have no excuse not to enter
Wesson: Get her RN and CD. Point her in conformation, show her at the national, breed her next December for spring puppies
Vixie: Get her RN and CD, maybe show her at the national. Depends on how she looks. Start looking for boys for her.
Mahler: Start task training and return to public access work. Maybe get his CD.
Mouse: Just let him be Mouse. He is starting to move towards retirement and I've just been doing fun things with him when he's not out working for me.


----------



## Jmc1985

Riot (female MAS): earn her CGC (we test in January), go to our first conformation show (and possibly have someone to show against so she can actually earn points) and earn her RN. I'd also like to get her involved in treibball but we shall see if we have time. 
Murphy (male MAS): Earn his CGC (hoping to test in march), possibly RN or at least just start in rally, and start his agility training. 
LouLou (female MAS): Start her in her skijoring harness this summer and hopefully progress to me on rollerblades and once we have snow again to skis! 

Big plans for 2013.


----------



## lucidity

I like this thread.. I'll keep checking back to remind myself about my goals!

For this year, I want to get another 5CCs for Lyra to finish her Gr Ch title, and another 3 CACIBs to finish her Int. Ch title. Will also hopefully earn 6CCs when we go to Thailand to show, so she can finish her Thai Ch title as well. 

When Lennon arrives from Europe, to finish his Ch title, and hoping for some group/show placements as well as Crufts qualification for 2014. And also 2 CACIBs, *hopefully*.


----------



## DJEtzel

Pretty cool thread! I also, will keep checking back to remind myself. I have a big list of things I'd LIKE to accomplish... we'll see how much time and money I have to do these...

Frag: Register with UKC to finally get all of those DD points added, Herding instict test in the spring, perfect our 24" jumps and weaves to move out of the Veteran class, register with AKC and enter our first AKC Agility trial and Rally trial, join the flyball team (and compete!), and trial in Nosework for the first time!

Recon: Get his CGC the first time, herding instinct test in the spring, advance to intermediate agility classes (working on 2o2o and 2x2s), join the flyball team, meet with the skyhoundz club for disc training, get him jumping off the dock(!), enter a nosework class, and enter his first trial in AKC for rally.

Sir: Get him pulling this winter in his new harness, earn his CGC, Pass a therapy dog course, get him jumping off the dock, add 5 pounds.


----------



## Salina

Enter a rally trial and make it to the end of the course *lol* other than that...SOCIALIZE!!!!


----------



## elrohwen

Watson just turned 5 months, so I have lots of plans for continuing his education this year.

I'd like to take classes in breed handling, agility, rally, and obedience, with the goal to show in conformation (for my breeder, really) and obedience in 2014 (maybe rally and agility if I have enough time/money). I really haven't started with the breed handling training at all, because I'm unsure about what I'm doing, so I don't realistically think he'll get in the ring this year. There is a show 5min from my house in July and I promised to bring him to meet his breeder so it would be awesome to be able to enter if I could get him to that point. Unfortunately my breeder can't handle him as she's older and hires professionals now so I would have to do it, but she can groom him at least (I'm terrible!).

Realistically, I want to get his CGC and therapy dog certifications this year if possible. CGC shouldn't be too bad if he can handle being left alone for a few minutes. Not sure if he'll be mature enough for the TDI when he's 1 in August, but it's possible. That might be more of a 2014 goal.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

elrohwen said:


> I really haven't started with the breed handling training at all, because I'm unsure about what I'm doing, so I don't realistically think he'll get in the ring this year.


If you have any questions about conformation, I would be glad to help you out. There is nothing that can replace hands on experience but it's a start. I don't show WSS, but I do show ESS and other sporting breeds.


----------



## elrohwen

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> If you have any questions about conformation, I would be glad to help you out. There is nothing that can replace hands on experience but it's a start. I don't show WSS, but I do show ESS and other sporting breeds.


Thank you very much! I might pm you later with more questions. I've been focusing so much on basic obedience type behaviors and making him not obnoxious that we haven't done much with "stand" yet. I think my first step is to get that down and then work on hand stacking. Do you agree? Or are they independent enough that I should try stacking him now without a basic "stand"?

I figure I can take a handling class in February at least and get a professional's help, but if there are basic things I can do without help I should work with him now. 

Another random question: what type of lead would you recommend? I'd like to train gauging on a show lead (a basic cheap one) and I'm not sure what springers usually use.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

elrohwen said:


> Thank you very much! I might pm you later with more questions. I've been focusing so much on basic obedience type behaviors and making him not obnoxious that we haven't done much with "stand" yet. I think my first step is to get that down and then work on hand stacking. Do you agree? Or are they independent enough that I should try stacking him now without a basic "stand"?
> 
> I figure I can take a handling class in February at least and get a professional's help, but if there are basic things I can do without help I should work with him now.
> 
> Another random question: what type of lead would you recommend? I'd like to train gauging on a show lead (a basic cheap one) and I'm not sure what springers usually use.


Getting hand stacking down would allow you to learn how to feel if the dog is in the right place, getting him used to being touched that way (if by chance you get someone else to show him) will help big time. The ESS puppy I am starting to show, has pretty much picked up free stacking first (still working on settling down for the hand stack), she is about 7 months old now. But I would work on getting him to stand first, as that will help with hand stacking so he is not falling over in your lap lol. 

For the ESS we use nylon collars and leads, I use a snake chain and a leather lead on my weims and bulldogs. 

Some people use martingales, I don't particularly care for them. For the two puppies (ESS and ECS) we use the resco slips.

I also like the kangaroo leather beaded slip leads or regular leads, but custom made ones can be expensive. I am thinking about getting one, got one as a gift to my friend in England once.


----------



## lucidity

What I did was always stack my dog in front of a mirror. That way, I could see if she was standing nicely or not. She's a Cavalier, so she is always free stacked--took a while for me to train her to stand four square, but she's a pro now. 

You can get really cheap show leads off eBay! Just do a quick search.


----------



## Canyx

GottaLuvMutts said:


> In other words, be in elite in everything.


The Pokemon theme song just rang in my head, if that makes any sense to you! "I wanna be the very best, like no one ever was!"
You and Kit are an inspiration.

I have just one goal and that is to continue taking Freestyle classes with Soro. With one class a week and $10 a class, it can't go wrong no matter how you spin it!

A huge part of me wants to pick up Agility again. I loved it, Soro loved it. And unlike with Freestyle, we actually have a rock solid foundation in this sport. Buuuut... yeah, I don't know what's holding me back besides money. Might look at some class schedules tonight.


----------



## upendi'smommy

My goal is to have Cara ready to start trialing on sheep by the fall.


----------



## beretw

Accomplishments:

We recently started group OB classes. We've previously worked with a private trainer. I entered Garp in a level lower than what he tested into so we could do foundation work in the presence of other dogs. I thought the other dogs would be an enormous hurdle that we would be working with the entire course. But, true to form, my dog is awesome-er than I give him credit for. Work 4 feet away from another dog with total focus? Check. 

Seriously, I freaking love this dog. He is so amazingly intelligent. Training is a breeze. I'm the only thing getting in the way of him ruling the world, but I'm learning! He's leading his class and is progressing at a faster rate than the rest of the dogs. There's some pit bull power for you! 

"Oh, we're working on loose lead walking and regaining focus around distractions are we? Well I'm Garp and I'm amazing, so I'm just going to do a near-perfect formal heel instead. Now what? Oh, trainer, you're using me to demonstrate shaping mat work? Well I'll just beat you to the punch and immediately default to a down on my mat. No big deal"

2013 is going to be big for us. The neutral dog reaction has been the only thing in the way of our CGC. Honestly, I think we'll be completely ready for the test within 2 months. We can start rally in 12 weeks. So pumped. This dog is has so much potential. I'm probably just on a training-progress high now, but I have dreams of a UD dancing through my head.

If only there weren't a 2-year waiting list for nosework class at our club... 

Brag over. I love my dog.


----------



## elrohwen

beretw, go Garp! That's such an awesome report. I can't wait to see what you guys end up doing together on the competition front.



Watson started his next level of obedience - they call it "Better than Basic". It's mostly older puppies moving up from the puppy classes: a 5 month old brittany who he was in classes with, a 6 month old dobie (who is a monster! I had no idea they were that big at 6 months; beautiful dog though), and an 8 month old golden, in addition to two older dogs. Watson got over his focus issues from the basic obedience class and is doing very well in this one. Some of the other dogs have a better stay than he does, but his problem isn't distraction around other dogs so much as wanting to offer other behaviors when he doesn't get feedback from me. Not a bad problem to have! He was able to do sit and down stays about 5ft away from the other two puppies last week. He's a star in the other things we're training too. I'll probably end up taking the class again, but I hope that after that we can move on to rally or something.

In March, the training place is offering a two day seminar called "Wag It Games". From what I can figure out, it's basically an introduction to all sorts of dog activities in a non-competitive environment. There are aspects of rally, agility, treibball, and nosework and the seminar is intended for dogs at any level. I'm excited! It's two full days, 9-4:30, which makes me nervous for Watson's ability to focus, but at least he'll be exhausted by the end.


----------



## TorachiKatashi

- I'd like to be able to videotape and submit at least one Cyber Rally-O run with each dog sometime this year. With Mozart I think it's probably a long-shot because he still gets so excited, even more-so when we're working in the barn which is the only place I'd be able to set up the course. Bear could do it; with him it's just a matter of convincing him that he has a butt which can move independently of his nose so that he can finally get used to those Left Pivots.

- Pending the above working out, I'd like to get Bear more fluent with heeling on my right side. He can heel straight fine, but as soon as we try to turn at all, he gets confused and defaults back to my left side.

- CGN for Mozart. Again, probably a long-shot. He loves other people so frigging much that I think I may have to wait until he's old and grey and too crippled to jump on the judge to get even close to passing.

- Only somewhat related to dog training, I want to get my stupid license so I can actually go train when I want to and not when both my mother and I happen to be not working (i.e. never.)

- This one isn't really within my own power, but I'd love to be able to teach my own class this year. My friend used to teach our club's Rally class but she no longer does; once I have my own transportation, I may ask her if she would mind if I requested to teach one. Even if I can't actually start until next year, I'd love to at least get the ball rolling on it this year.

- If I ever manage to get a little free time, I'd like to put an NTD on Mozart and an ITD on Bear. If I can get Bear's ITD, then I'd definitely like to teach a class as well.


----------



## mashlee08

Yay so looks like our trialling by july can be ticked off the list! She is doing well with her jumpers and I have decided to enter a trial at the end of the month


----------



## Keechak

For Hawkeye I would like to get his Advanced Trial Dog ducks (ATDd) title and his Open Trial Dog cattle (OTDc) title, and also his Open Farm Trial Dog mixed stock (OFTDm) title. Possibly get his Companion Dog Excellent (CDX) title but we'll have to see how things go, also get him certified as a NASAR Trailing Search and Rescue Dog.

For Lark I would like to get her Started Trial Dog sheep (STDs) title and her Companion Dog (CD) title

Kechara will be the cheerleader.


----------



## sassafras

Ha, I forgot about this thread!



sassafras said:


> Well I'd like to finish Squash's CA and RN. I don't know if I'll pursue any trialing/titles beyond that. Depends on how fast my tolerance for ringside harpies wears out.


Well, we finished the RN and we have a CAT on the 30th where he could finish his CA. So I guess we're doing pretty well there.



> We're signed up for our first skijoring races/fun runs in February. I can't believe that we'll actually be competitive but we'll see how that goes.


And no, we weren't competitive.  But we did them and had a blast.


----------



## Kyllobernese

In addition to Remmy and Lucy's Agility, I now have a 3 month old Doberman puppy. In a couple of months, I want to go to some Obedience classes with her as she won't be able to do much in the Agility till next spring at the earliest.

I have started clicker training her but like the socialization they get working alongside other dogs in classes. It is fun having a big dog again, not so much bending over to treat.


----------



## Laurelin

Trainer is talking about maybe entering a trial in June and/or July with my two. We will see how that goes.


----------



## DJEtzel

We have a few Dock Diving competitions coming up, hoping to get Frag's USJ!


----------



## MrsBoats

This is a weird year for me...I don't have goals spelled out like I have in the past. I don't know if it's having a "baby dog" and my attention is divided between the two boys or what. Anyway...here are my quasi-goals for this year. 

Lars:
- get his AKC open agility titles finished
- finish his UKC CH and U/CDX
- Get his RAE and APDT RL3
- AKC UD (at the very least...start showing in utility)
- wrap up the last two elite NADAC titles and see if we can start making a dent in his NATCH points

Ocean:
- RN and maybe a RA
- APDT RL1 and maybe RL2
- BN
- Start showing in agility AKC, USDAA, and NADAC novice/starter classes


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Well so far BB is in the top 10 in weims at number 7.


----------



## GrinningDog

Summer 2013 goal: start agility with Gypsy



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well so far BB is in the top 10 in weims at number 7.


That's fantastic, Chaos! Congratulations!


----------



## CptJack

my 2013 goals:
Start Agility with Kylie (4-2!)
Try lure coursing with Jack. (At a thing in July)
Get at least an NTD title (or that number of tricks) for Bug and Thud.

TRY to find somewhere that does CGC certification.


----------



## MrsBoats

Got one thing knocked off of the ol' goals list this weekend...Lars' UKC CH!!! And...he surprised me with a Guardian Group 3rd place. That was the icing on the CH cake. Ocean earned 20 points playing in his junior classes in his first ever show of any kind. He was a good little boy with strangers coming up and touching him all over the place while trying to stand pretty. LOL


----------



## MrsBoats

The Rotten Boys have a braggie brag today! They had a good day at the Obedience/rally trial in town this weekend. Baby boy O takes first place with a 98 in his working venue debut of Rally Novice B!!! Yea Ocean!! 

Lars wraps up his Graduate Novice title with a second place and a 191.5. He hasn't done ANY real obedience work at all since November...not too shabby for a guy I just tossed into the ring as a total afterthought. LOL Tomorrow they both play in Rally.


----------



## mashlee08

I am gonna bump this so that people can see what they wrote and if they achieved it, or not.

I did start trialling with Indie YAY, a little later then expected, but I am very pleased with her progress. Sheep work didn't happen at all, hours got changed at work, which made it impossible for me to travel to lessons. 

How did everyone else do with their dogs this year?


----------



## GrinningDog

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Summer 2013 goal: start agility with Gypsy


I love how brief and to-the-point I was. Haha! 

Well, we sure did start agility! That was posted in March. We started in... late July or early August. Going strong and loving the sport. 8)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Weimaraners: I am going to try and get BB into the top 20 of the breed, and maybe get her bronze GCH, she is about half way there right now. She will also be bred on her first heat after Nationals in April, which should be around June or July. I would like to get into coursing and Rally with her as well.
> 
> Bulldogs: I will be starting to show Whisper, she will be 6 months in Jan but will not start till Feb, as she misses the one all breed show I am going to by a day. I want to finish JC's championship as well.



Let's see

BB is the number 10 weimaraner in the country (per all breed/group standings)
She has her Bronze
She did not get bred though, was too early for me for the june/july and we missed it in November, she came in the day before we had to leave for nationals. Will have to wait till about April next year. Then the world will be graced with BB puppies in the summer. 
She did get her CA, coursing ability.
Did not start in Rally. 

I did start showing Whisper, she has gone through and awkward phase so we are waiting for her to grow up. JC is not finished.

I do want to add that winning a group 1, has been a goal of mine for quite some time, and that was checked off my list this year twice.


----------



## Sibe

Sibe said:


> I would like to get Denali her Excellent agility titles for Standard and JWW. That was the goal for 2012 but I ended up not having the money for it.
> 
> Currently I believe she needs 2 more Open JWW Q's to get into Excellent, then 3 Q's once there. She's in Excellent Standard and needs 2 Q's to title. I think a goal of 7 Q's for the year is doable on a tight budget. I'm going to get her 2 Open JWW Q's first.


 >.< Well, she got her 2 Open JWW Q's so got her OAJ title!!!! It took us over 2 years to get that title and I'm beyond thrilled  Next year's goal will be to enjoy Excellent. Titles would be a bonus. If I can, I plan to attend a couple trials without entering her first so she be around the ring. After she got her title and moved up she ran Exc JWW the next day and was really stressed. The energy in that class is much higher, and it's much more crowded, lots more dogs barking and being revved up and such.


----------



## kadylady

kadylady said:


> Just signed up for a second agility class with Zoey and can't wait to start again. I guess our goal right now is to just keep doing it and see what happens! lol And for me to learn more about what everything means! I would also love to try out flyball with her this year.
> 
> Luke, I would like to see if he can get into therapy dog stuff and maybe try out Rally Obedience as well. It will depend on how much money I am able to spend this year.


Zoey: not only did we continue classes all year, but we started trialing as well in CPE. We have been to 3 trials so far, and Zoey has her Standard Level 1 title. We only need 2 Q's to complete level 1 which we may do if we trial dec 28th. We didn't get into flyball because we got sucked into agility instead. 

Luke: earned his AKC Rally Novice title this weekend! Also started nose work with him last month.

I would say we had an amazingly successful year and when I look back to a year ago can't believe how far not only the dogs have come but myself as well. I have really stepped outside of my comfort zone in these situations and in the process have made a bunch of new friends, joined the agility club, gained more confidence in my abilities and grown even closer to my dogs. It really has been an amazing year and I can't wait to see what next year brings!


----------



## Finkie_Mom

Finkie_Mom said:


> Kimma:
> - Get Open JWW and Standard agility titles and move in to Excellent
> - Get her BN and/or maybe RA


No BN or RA, but we have our first leg for her RA, so that's progress? 
We are in Excellent JWW still (bad handler, good dog), but we are in Masters Standard already 



Finkie_Mom said:


> Bubbles:
> - Whelp a healthy litter of pups
> - Continue working towards her GCH


Well, the whelping was interesting and super traumatic, but Jari and Teemu (now Axl) were super healthy and are turning out to be great dogs. 
Still working on the GCH, very slowly LOL.



Finkie_Mom said:


> Pentti:
> - Start therapy work
> - Maybe go for his RN and/or BN


Therapy work is a go, but no RN/BN. 

So I did SOME things this year


----------



## sassafras

sassafras said:


> Well I'd like to finish Squash's CA and RN. I don't know if I'll pursue any trialing/titles beyond that. Depends on how fast my tolerance for ringside harpies wears out.


We did get the RN, but not the CA... one leg left that keeps getting delayed due to weather conditions.



> We're signed up for our first skijoring races/fun runs in February. I can't believe that we'll actually be competitive but we'll see how that goes.


We lived through our first races, and though we were not competitive at all Squash did great and we are going back for more this winter.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Goals:
> Agility - Finish open superiors in all classes of NADAC. In other words, be in elite in everything. I only need one more Q for this, and I've got a shot at it on Tuesday. Beyond that, just keep working on distance and pick up the pace in the weaves.
> Disc - Just entering local competitions and doing well. That's enough for me.
> Nosework - I really want Kit to start finding truffles!!! She knows the scent no problem, but I'm having trouble with my reward schedule, which has hampered progress so far.
> 
> My big goal for this year is graduating, finding a job, and moving. Kit is obviously coming with me. So a goal could be to settle her in our new location and find a community of people who do fun things with their dogs.


Let's see...
Agility: We finished open superiors in everything. Even got 2 elite Q's in chances, which is our hardest class. Distance work is going great and weaves are fast.
Disc: Just entered one local competition this year. Got third place.
Nosework: Kinda fell off the wagon when truffle season ended.

However, I did graduate and find a job! Haven't moved yet, but I will do that over the new year. I've started searching out agility opportunities in the area.


----------



## Keechak

Keechak said:


> For Hawkeye I would like to get his Advanced Trial Dog ducks (ATDd) title and his Open Trial Dog cattle (OTDc) title, and also his Open Farm Trial Dog mixed stock (OFTDm) title. Possibly get his Companion Dog Excellent (CDX) title but we'll have to see how things go, also get him certified as a NASAR Trailing Search and Rescue Dog.
> 
> For Lark I would like to get her Started Trial Dog sheep (STDs) title and her Companion Dog (CD) title
> 
> Kechara will be the cheerleader.



Well Hawkeye did get his OFTDm title and Lark got her STDs title.


----------



## elrohwen

Totally forgot about this thread. Thanks for bringing it back! 



> I'd like to take classes in breed handling, agility, rally, and obedience, with the goal to show in conformation (for my breeder, really) and obedience in 2014 (maybe rally and agility if I have enough time/money).


Most of my goals were just about taking lots of classes and seeing what happens, and I definitely completed that. This year we've done a couple seminars, and taken lots of classes in obedience, rally, nosework, breed handling, and agility. I'd still like to get out and start competing in at least one venue in 2014.



> I really haven't started with the breed handling training at all, because I'm unsure about what I'm doing, so I don't realistically think he'll get in the ring this year... but she can groom him at least (I'm terrible!).


I did start showing him and he now has 5 points! No majors, but I've been told by a few people that he will be easy to finish, so I think he'll be done by the end of next year. We were limited by the number of shows that pull majors (or any points at all), plus the fact that I only have the stamina to show twice in a weekend. Considering we only participated in 7 shows, we did pretty well. We even went into the group ring twice, which was an experience. I'm really proud of myself for getting out and doing it, and doing a fairly decent job at it most days. I also learned how to groom him myself and I think he looks presentable in the ring.



> Realistically, I want to get his CGC and therapy dog certifications this year if possible. CGC shouldn't be too bad if he can handle being left alone for a few minutes. Not sure if he'll be mature enough for the TDI when he's 1 in August, but it's possible. That might be more of a 2014 goal.


We definitely didn't get a CGC or TDI certification this year. When I wrote my goals he was 5 months and in his well behaved stage, and then adolescence hit. lol Now I'm thinking maybe 2015 for both? Not really in a hurry.


----------



## trainingjunkie

trainingjunkie said:


> My goals for 2013: Get my dog's UD, RAE, MX, MXJ


We did the UD and the RAE, but I ended up needing two more surgeries. They were agility killers. We did get a Masters leg over the weekend though, so we are on track for next year.


----------



## quatro

I'm easy and only goal is IPO3. Achieved it multiple times with with older dog, preparing younger dog for same. Older dog will get more IPO3's in 2014 and younger dog will get BH, IPO1 and IPO2 in 2014 with IPO3 in 2015.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi

I really enjoyed this thread!!!!!! I love seeing people work toward goals, even if not all were accomplished. Its amazing how diverse this place is with what people do with their dogs and what goals people want to see accomplished. One of the best things about an all breed forum, IMHO. 

This year, I really had no goals. I kind of wanted to start showing the puppy and maybe see if she had any herding instinct. But honestly, I wasn't really planning on showing her until summer of 2014 because her line is notoriously slow to mature. 

But, somehow I got roped into taking an conformation class and we ended up going to two shows, one of which ended with her going WB, BOW, and BOS over specials for a three point major. Originally, I was super excited because I thought it was a four point major, but if Libby had shown up we certainly wouldn't have gotten as far as we did. 

So, now we just have one more major to go and then however many singles. It was a huge surprise and I'm very proud still. 

The puppy also got to meet sheep for the first time and really also surprised me there in a good way. Alot of dogs don't even turn on their first time on sheep, so I wasn't expecting anything out of her. I kind of thought she'd go and eat alot of sheep poop and just get some socialization out of it and get to meet some really interesting people and dogs. 

But, not only did she turn on, she earned the nick name, "Power Steering," from the instructor. Watching a dog really turn onto sheep is just an incredible sight. It's just so intense to watch a dog just know what to do and then have the drive to do it. Realistically, she's a thirty pound dog. She pushed around a half ton of sheep. That same puppy is now happily chewing on a bully stick at my feet. Dogs are amazing creatures. 

So, we accomplished way more then what I even considered was possible. That's a pretty cool feeling. 

In 2014? Gosh. I can tell you what I have planned, but I'm not going to set any real goals. 

We're going to start taking obedience classes with a really nice lady who works with goldens. She's at Eukanuba right now, but when she gets back we'll schedule a few private lessons. If the puppy likes it, we might go further. But, for right now it would just be nice if she could sit on command hahahah! 

Herding classes we are starting in February of 2014. No expectations there, really. If she does really well, I'll trial her a few times during the spring and summer. I'm not going to put much physical stress on her, so if we do trial we won't be going to many. She needs to stop growing and her growth plates need to close before we get hot and heavy into herding. 

Conformation is kind of a back seat type thing for me. The dog likes herding more then showing. I like herding more then showing. No contest there, really. My only goal there is to attend a supported entry show, because I've never gone to one and maybe to go to the regional this summer. We will have to go back to conformation class, because we're already getting rusty.


----------



## lucidity

lucidity said:


> I like this thread.. I'll keep checking back to remind myself about my goals!
> 
> For this year, I want to get another 5CCs for Lyra to finish her Gr Ch title, and another 3 CACIBs to finish her Int. Ch title. Will also hopefully earn 6CCs when we go to Thailand to show, so she can finish her Thai Ch title as well.
> 
> When Lennon arrives from Europe, to finish his Ch title, and hoping for some group/show placements as well as Crufts qualification for 2014. And also 2 CACIBs, *hopefully*.


Let's see... Lyra did finish her Grand Championship (in May), and got her 3rd and 4th CACIBs in September for the Int. Ch. title  She finished the year in the Top 10 of the Toy Group, and is also the #1 Cavalier in the country... Both of these she also achieved in 2012, so it's 2 years running! We didn't end up going to Thailand, though... and she's semi-retired now.

Finished Lennon's championship, but he ended up not turning out... so was rehomed to my friend. My new Pap, Dalton arrived in July and it's been an UPHILL road for us with the training and socializing! Took him a long time to get over having travelled thousands of miles in the cargo hold of the plane, etc... but he's starting to come out of his shell, and has been getting much better in the rings. He just finished his championship last week, and I'm hoping to campaign him all of next year. 

So, goals for next year:

- Try and get some group placings with Dalton (even from the classes, it'll be awesome), finish his Gr Championship (by the end of the year), and get a couple of CACIBs, hopefully. 4 would be great but we'll see!
- Get a showable puppy from Lyra... and hopefully, it'll be an improvement on mom and I can campaign him/her by the end of the year.

Hmm.. not that many goals, unfortunately!


----------



## Laurelin

This year was fun. I finished Mia's nosework classes and now we're starting up a nosework group with the hope of enough people to justify an ORT in spring. We also did barn hunt for fun though it was kind of a bust. Mia and I also did a tricks class for fun and learned some new tricks.

I also started and finished Summer in all the nosework levels and are now working towards her ORT. 

In agility we kept in classes all year and entered our first USDAA trials. Summer Q'd nicely and Mia even got one Q and 1st place. Been dealing with some weirdness and fear issues with Mia lately and I'm trying to sort them out. The last month she's been great in class though so I have hope. We'll continue working on it. She's always going to be a Mia. With Summer I just want to play as long as possible. She's almost 10 now but still going strong and having fun. 

Also tonight Mia allowed our trainer to pet her for the first time, which is a huge deal for her. 

Next year we will just keep having fun and hopefully keep improving with Mia's fear issues and hopefully Summer can run for a couple years. Would like to title her. I have no goals for Mia, just keep working on it being fun.


----------



## lucidity

Laurelin said:


> With Summer I just want to play as long as possible. She's almost 10 now but still going strong and having fun.


Wow, I can't believe she's almost 10! I still think of her as a 5 year old. Time really flies, doesn't it? I remember you were looking into getting a BC before... is that still in the works?


----------



## Laurelin

Can you believe that *Mia* is turning 5 in April!? Crazy.

There's another dog coming hopefully next winter/spring. I keep pushing it back because honestly there's just been no need for another and I don't have the money to pay for classes/entry fees for 3 dogs. If I got a puppy now or before, I feel like I'd be shortchanging Summer. She may never be the most competitive but she loves it. But with Mia being... Mia (and who knows about competing with her) and Summer getting older it's getting to be time to start up another dog in the wings. Breed is in the works depending on a couple things. Will definitely be a herder. border collie is likely and if my trainer keeps letting me run her BC it may be inevitable, lol. He's so much fun. It's a total adrenaline rush.

There's a specific breeding coming up (Not BC) that I'm keeping an eye on but if it doesn't work out I'm not quite sure what the decision will be. I'm also in contact with some pyrshep people I really like. Too many breeds, too little time. 3 dogs is max for sure.

She's a good dog:


DSC_1408 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## lucidity

Ooo, that's exciting. Keep us updated on whether or not this new puppy thing pans out!


----------



## Laurelin

I definitely will! I'm sure there will be some sort of puppy breath in the next year or year and a half here.


----------



## lucidity

Btw, I CAN'T believe Mia is turning 5 soon, too.. Cadence is also turning 5 in July and omg! I still think of him, Mia and Nia as puppies (cos they're all around the same age, LOL). 

What breed is it that you're looking at for the breeding that's coming up? Another Pap?


----------



## DJEtzel

DJEtzel said:


> Pretty cool thread! I also, will keep checking back to remind myself. I have a big list of things I'd LIKE to accomplish... we'll see how much time and money I have to do these...
> 
> Frag: Register with UKC to finally get all of those DD points added, Herding instict test in the spring, perfect our 24" jumps and weaves to move out of the Veteran class, register with AKC and enter our first AKC Agility trial and Rally trial, join the flyball team (and compete!), and trial in Nosework for the first time!
> 
> Recon: Get his CGC the first time, herding instinct test in the spring, advance to intermediate agility classes (working on 2o2o and 2x2s), join the flyball team, meet with the skyhoundz club for disc training, get him jumping off the dock(!), enter a nosework class, and enter his first trial in AKC for rally.
> 
> Sir: Get him pulling this winter in his new harness, earn his CGC, Pass a therapy dog course, get him jumping off the dock, add 5 pounds.


Haha, well.... some things!

Frag ended up doing a little more dock diving, but not being consistent enough to get a title, did get his first lure coursing title though! We backed off from agility, but did go do some herding which he ROCKED!

Recon definitely got his CGC earlier this year at 9 mos and did awesome, was scared to death of the sheep at his instinct test XD, got way through agility and has been to two trials now, coming home with 6 out of 8 Qs- 5 of them first place! Didn't join the flyball team but did train with them a few times and we both loved it. Not only did I get him jumping off the dock, but he's jumping almost 20' now- further than Sir or Frag have ever jumped, and getting ribbons at almost every show! Nosework class was awesome and he took to it like a fish to water, I just have to be more consistent with working on it. We did do some rally training and practice, but did not enter a trial, yet. 

Sir definitely started jumping off the dock and loving the water and having a lot of fun in it, and gained the 5lbs to put him right at 50! The other things, not so much. XD

I'm excited for 2014 to roll around and be able to do this again- I'm glad to say that we more than surpassed some of our goals.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi

Well, one goal for us will be met soon!

We're entering our first supported entry show in early spring- doing 9-12 month puppy and sweeps for two days.


----------

